# have you ever used the M+M's minis containers to package  your weed?



## seattle420 (Sep 19, 2006)

have you ever used the M+M's minis containers to carry your weed?
(chocolates)
http://www.geocities.com/darral_g/kottonmouthkings.html

I use em and I think they are a great way to keep your joints or your buds in a nice little package

they are great for bring your weed to drum circles
if you look at the photo, 
you'll see that you can fit a fll 1/8th in there.

"YOU PUT YOUR WEED IN THERE"


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 19, 2006)

http://www.geocities.com/darral_g/kottonmouthkings.html


----------



## Irie (Sep 19, 2006)

I have things like them but I Prefer Glass conatiners, it seems to keep my dank a bit more fresh then when its placed in a plastic container


----------

